# Time for a second acoustic guitar?



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm getting promoted at work, and my spouse agreed that I should treat myself to some new gear. I was thinking of a second guitar amp at first, but now the more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards a second acoustic guitar (got 4 electrics: Strat, Tele, P90 SG and a 335). 

Right now I own a Furch G21CR (rosewood body, cedar top, grand auditorium shape). It's an amazing guitar (my first good guitar), sounds amazing, especially playing finger style.

I've always loved Martin guitars, and I went with a friend a couple years ago when he was searching for a D28. 

So I'm thinking a spruce top dread would compliment my Furch nicely. I'll go shopping around (probably have to go to 12th fret in YYZ for that). Martin, Larrivee and Breedlove are brands that wowed me in the past. I've yet to try a Taylor or a Takamine that I like (play great, but tone wise not what I'm after), but I'll keep an open mind no matter what.

Any other brand I should consider? I'm not afraid of buying used either (quite the contrary). I'll probably be able to allocate up to $2500 or $3000 (so I'm afraid that D28s and D35s will be out of the equation... at least new), but if it's cheaper that works for me as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I played a *Boucher* guitar once and was extremely impressed.

Something to possibly consider.

Guitars Archive - Boucher Guitars

Enjoy the search!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I too like the Martin sound and was gassing for a D18 or D28. An Alvarez Masterworks MD-60 came up for sale in my neck of the woods and I bought it. Comparing this guitar to a Martin D-18, the quality is as good but IMHO it looks a little nicer than the D-18. You can get a new MD-60 for around $800.00 from Mark at The Acoustic Room in Hamilton. There are some dealers in Montreal as well but I can't remember the names at the moment. Since you have up to $3000.00 to spend.and if you want something really, really special, take a look at the DYM-60HD. It will run right in around $3000.00 but when you see what goes into this a similar Martin would be close to $10,000.00.

DYM60HD - Alvarez Guitars - DYM-60HD

MD60BG - Alvarez Guitars - MD-60

As for the D-28, take a look at the Alvarez MD-70 or DYM-70. The same materials are used as the D-28 and so are the design method. Happy hunting and if you get the DYM-60HD I will need to come over and play it when I visit my brother in Bellrock.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

I love my Martin but I would add my vote for a Boucher. Stunning guitars at very fair and competitive prices. Made in Canada to boot. I do not own one yet but it would be my first choice.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am rather a Mahogany man...
Taylor 322 (Mahogany top and Blackwood back and sides) is great and in your budget.
You shouls consider Ovangkol or Cocobolo Taylor series; used 400 or 500 series would meet your budget.
Martin OOO-18 ?
My low price Eastman AC122ce is also great.

ADD ON : I forgot to mention the nice Seagull Performer ! Sorry !


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd say try a J45. I have been a D-28 and 000-28 (which I love best) player for 20 years and when I got myself a J-45, I fell in love with the scale and warm sound. Very different from the D.


Pierre


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

With that budget, I'd go for two.
A nice one and a campfire guit.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

In 2012 the Martin D-18 was redesigned and the bracing was scalloped and forward shifted resulting in an incredible sounding guitar. I prefer it to the D28 which I found has too much bass.

Try one out. Burlington L&M has the one I fell in love with but needs new strings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> In 2012 the Martin D-18 was redesigned and the bracing was scalloped and forward shifted resulting in an incredible sounding guitar. I prefer it to the D28 which I found has too much bass.
> 
> Try one out. Burlington L&M has the one I fell in love with but needs new strings.


That is exactly how the Alvarez MD-60 is made. They also used the same top and sides. No wonder my Alvarez MD-60 sounds to similar to a D18 but for about $2400.00 less. Here is a picture of the Alvarez. I added the armrest after the purchase.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool! I would love to try one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Cool! I would love to try one.


Go see Mark at the Acoustic Room. I think I would prefer the MF-60, though. It has lots of bass but a little more comfy than the dread.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't find it on their site. How much are they?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You might find one of the post 2012 D18s used for about 2,000 and they are a very good guitar. They are also pretty consistent from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> I can't find it on their site. How much are they?




The MF-60 is $749.00. I would think the MD-60 would be withing $50.00-100.00 of the MF.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

My only suggestion would be to consider carefully what it's intended use will be. ie: Gonna bang on it with a flat pick with basic chords? String flat picking? Finger pick? What kind of music do you want to play? (not what you're playing now, what do you Want to play?) Cutaway? 12 fret, 14 fret? 12 string?

Meaning consider all your options before purchase. Best of luck.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

As I already have a guitar that’s really great for finger picking (Furch G21 Cedar/Rosewood), I’m leaning towards a dread for the second one, spruce/mahogany is something I’ve tried a lot in stores/studios and that I love quite a bit (better than spruce/rosewood). I’ve played D18s and D28s, tend to prefer the 18s over the 28s. Don’t want a cutaway guitar, never tried one that I really loved (except for a friend’s Breedlove).

Didn’t know about Alvarez and Boucher, I definitely need to schedule a trip to Hamilton! It’ll take some time, I have to try a few.

thanks for the suggestions, and keep them coming!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, definitely give the J45s a try as well. The Fret has this one on their site now

Gibson J45 TV True Vintage Sunburst, 2012 | www.12fret.com


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm just gonna throw this out there as an option: have a sold mahog spruce top 12 string dread that I bang on with a flat pick to stuff like Scott Birham, Marshall tucker, Hank, Hank III, etc. That big booming voice is really something to behold; it's truly astounding. (of course the first song was even in the quitest moments(I'm 60), figured if not they'd take my 12 string card away.  ) As I ever, ever so slowly improve my picking I've been working on these. (I can't believe how much of a challenge a thumb pick and plastic fingerpics are; one day it's aces next it's a travesty) If you've never played a 12 string I'd humbly suggest do it. They are like a cross between a guitar and a harpsichord; can be just absolutely beautiful, a sight to behold.









If you like the old 20's country blues could always fit the 6 string you'd like And a resonator like a gretsch boxcar, pd 467 for mine, new. Fun little guitar. Honeydipper I think I pd a little under 700 for mine a few yrs ago, mine lives in open G the boxcar in D
This is a honeydipper, but sounds almost as good on a boxcar in D (now if I could only sing like this young gentleman......) My honeydipper lives in G, that's where Johnny Winter lives. 





Just trying to offer suggestions is all.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

brucew said:


>


That there's a good'n boy! ... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Judas68fr said:


> As I already have a guitar that’s really great for finger picking (Furch G21 Cedar/Rosewood), I’m leaning towards a dread for the second one, spruce/mahogany is something I’ve tried a lot in stores/studios and that I love quite a bit (better than spruce/rosewood). I’ve played D18s and D28s, tend to prefer the 18s over the 28s. Don’t want a cutaway guitar, never tried one that I really loved (except for a friend’s Breedlove).
> 
> Didn’t know about Alvarez and Boucher, I definitely need to schedule a trip to Hamilton! It’ll take some time, I have to try a few.
> 
> thanks for the suggestions, and keep them coming!


I contacted the Alvarez distributor and here are some dealers in the Montreal area if you get up that way. It's likely a little closer for you than Hamilton and you don't have to drive across Toronto and deal with that atrocious traffic.

Jimi's Music Store (Montreal) 5776 Sherbrooke O 514-488-4207 

Marche Muziq / Muziq Market (Montreal) 288 Jean Talon E 438-387-3887 

Ecole Musique Nantel (Montreal) 4590 boul St-Laurent 514-750-9818


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

L&M
Honey Dipper Round-Neck Resonator Guitar
Online availability: In Stock
Product ships within 2 business days.

Shit, I hope I forget about this by tomorrow... lol

Edit: My Christmas present is on it's way .. lol


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Wardo said:


> L&M
> Honey Dipper Round-Neck Resonator Guitar
> Online availability: In Stock
> Product ships within 2 business days.
> ...


Congrats on your _second acoustic guitar_ Wardo!
lol....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Judas68fr said:


> ... I’m leaning towards a dread for the second one, spruce/mahogany is something I’ve tried a lot in stores/studios and that I love quite a bit (better than spruce/rosewood)...
> 
> thanks for the suggestions, and keep them coming!


When it comes to dreadnaughts, I'm a big fan of spruce/maple. Looks pretty too!


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Not wanting to hijack the thread, just a note to Wardo, if you want to, "dress up" kind hearted woman a bit....





I would suggest check out his version of, "anytime". Currently beyond me, but it's def on my list.

back to the thread......


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> When it comes to dreadnaughts, I'm a big fan of spruce/maple. *Looks pretty too!*


Yes, it does and if you are looking something with a few more highs versus lows, it is a good choice as the maple adds a bit of this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> In 2012 the Martin D-18 was redesigned and the bracing was scalloped and forward shifted resulting in an incredible sounding guitar. I prefer it to the D28 which I found has too much bass.
> 
> Try one out. Burlington L&M has the one I fell in love with but needs new strings.



A D28 has too much bass?

Maybe you’re more of a Taylor guy?

That bass is why many people WANT a D28 or D45.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah weird eh? And I like bass. It was just overpowering.

The new D-18 was a perfect balance of bass and treble.

I found Taylors kind of plinky sounding although my buddy has a high end one that sounds great.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

This is the best sounding D-18 video I've heard.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that was quick:

_Expected delivery: Monday, Dec. 9, 9 am to 1 pm_


----------



## Pauline V. (3 mo ago)

What did you decide? I just started looking at the Alvarez MD-70 but considering the more expensive dym-70. i would like to hear your experience


----------

